# Dogs - what's your story?



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a male and a female - a Great Dane and a Doberman Pinscher. Harvey is my blue merle Dane and Astro is my white Doberman.

I rescued Astro from the local pound on Sunday March 10th, 2013. She was scheduled to be euthanized on Monday morning at 9:00 am. I'm so lucky that I ran into her, because I fell in love. After having her for several months, I ran across a puppy on the side of the road. That's how Harvey entered the family. He was hit by a car, so his right shoulder was shattered. Thankfully it was able to be repaired and he's a happy, healthy, and energetic lover boy now. He's close to being his full size now, although he's still under a year old. I'm just so thankful to have these two in my life. I'm glad that I can provide them with good homes.

So, who else has dogs and what types? What's their story?


----------



## Elvette Emmett (Aug 16, 2013)

Astro is absolutely stunning. I dont think Ive seen a doberman with blue eyes and I love danes  I have one myself, he's a quarter husky so he's a little smaller and he has one blue eye


----------



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

I would love to see a picture! Astro is such a doll. I can't believe they were going to put her to sleep! She's the sweetest dog ever. I will have to exclude Harvey, since he loves barking at foliage. "OMG! A leaf moved! I must stare at it!" Haha!


----------



## bluefishy75 (Mar 10, 2013)

This is my ten year old Rottweiler/American Bulldog mix. We rescued him as a 4 month old puppy, when he was left tied to a pole on the side of the road sometime during the night. Adopted from the local shelter that he was brought to. He's my overgrown baby.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a Dane as well, and two Chihuahuas. I am a dog walker and (positive reinforcement) trainer, dogs have been my life since I came home from the hospital as a baby!
My Dane I adopted at 4 months from a bad situation, he was extremely fearful and had a number of health concerns. He's my huge baby, and I love him like whoa. He's 4.5 now, man time flies... 
Then The Cheese (as I affectionately call them), not related, both going on 6 in the next few months.
My female Chi was being sold on the street at 3 months, and she was SO tiny, she could sit in the palm of my hand, I had pet rats at the time who were her size! And I wasn't thinking and had just taken money out of the bank to pay my boyfriend back... So she came home instead. Whoops! She takes the "b" word for female dog pretty literally, she's a constant work in progress. TEMPERAMENT HAS GENETIC TIES - PLEASE DON'T BREED IRRESPONSIBLY! /endrant
Then when living in a super cold place she wasn't getting enough outside time or dog interaction and I adopted my little guy to be her buddy. He was almost a year old and his family's cat was still not accepting him, so they chose to rehome.
There are also other dogs who are "mine" in a sense, they live in the same apt building and are owned by family members, and all are rescues that I brought home at one point or another!

Does Astro have any hearing or vision issues? Photosensitivity, etc? She is Gorgeous though! And Harvey, poor guy, what a lucky find.


----------



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

What a gorgeous rottie mix! He's adorable.

Quinn, I definitely respect the positive reinforcement and the whole tie with temperament and genetics.

As for Astro, she doesn't have any vision problems, but her hearing isn't the best. It's more like selective hearing if you ask me. You can yell her name and she won't move a muscle, but she'll come running at a whisper. I think it's more of her temperament rather than the link between the color and the problems that come from the mutated genes. She doesn't have photosensitivity and she actually loves sunbathing outside. The light never bothers her. I should take a video of her doing it one day, though. Once the snow goes away at least. She disappears like a needle in a hay stack! xD


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have 2 chihuahuas rescued from a hoarder.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

My first dog was a rescue border collie called Arrow so we could do agility. 
He would bite your feet if you tried to walk or run, terrified of lawnmowers, tried to chase cars and especially motorbikes, and planes and birds would set him off also, plus he barked all the time.
We didnt know much about dogs and training so we couldnt really solve these problems very much, we fixed the foot biting and car chasing. 

We wernt very good at agility lol Arrow had heaps of potential (fast, smart and very prey driven) but I didnt have much control over him...so he kept running out to mess with other dogs

He was the smartest dog you would ever meet though, only took him less than 2 mins to learn a new trick. "Sad" was his fave trick to do
Anyway oneday we went to the beach and Arrow just dropped dead :-( for no reason or warning, autopsy couldnt even figure out what happened...He was only about 4. 





Then we got a puppy called Louie, another border collie. This guy was more chilled out than Arrow was so would have been the better first dog...
With Lou I was determined not to let him learn bad habits like Arrow had.
Id take him to the dog park and get him to play tug with me so he thinks Im the coolest thing to be around, and make him randomly sit, down, wait or whatever just randomly while we are walking. As a result Lou is much more focused than Arrow was and is very good at agility, always gets clear rounds but hes not fast enough to beat the real fasties. 

Basically Louie a goofy idiot who loves being around anyone, he gladly runs up to strangers that are ages away and asks for pats and cuddles
His favourite things are toy on stick, bum scratches and the words "go for a..."


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow you really lucked out with Astro then! I've heard of some white dobies with a lot of health or temperament issues, due to the gene mutations, but she sounds lovely.
Everyone's pooches are adorable of course!

Here's my big lug





And when I first brought him home

He found this small bed under a computer desk and basically didn't move all night. He was such a mess at first.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

We have three German Shepherds. They all came from breeders. The two girls we show (although one has bad hips and will be retiring from showing once she ages out of intermediate and into open classes this year) while the male is just a pet. 

They are all different and all have their own challenges and quirks. My mum wants to get into the breeding side of things so we will have to see how that goes. 









This is Nike. She is sort of my dog and she is the one with the bad hips. I tell her frequently that when her looks fade she'll have nothing because she is also extremely difficult to handle. 









This is Eos as a puppy. She is nearly four now but I can never take a flattering photo of her. 









Then this is Ares our oversized, roach-backed, gangly male. I think this was taken a few years ago now but he really hasn't changed all that much since then. 

My mum wants to keep a puppy to show from Eos, so probably by next year we will have four dogs. Thank God we still live in the suburbs because she loves German Shepherds and I could see her wanting double that number if we had more land.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

I have 2 Chihuahuas







This is Miguel









This is Maya


I also have one miniature american eskimo named Coco 
https://us-mg5.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?

mid=2_0_0_1_201702_AOlUimIAAAcsUxEwnwAAADyjIpk&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

How do you upload pictures


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

AHHH I AM SO JEALOUS OF ALL THE DANES ON HERE. I would LOVE to have a dane as a part of my family. My husband agreed that our next dog would either be a dane or a pitbull.


I got my little girl from a near by friend of the family. They had bought a female pug and found out it was pregnant. That's how Harley Quinn was born. Cutest little bugger, everyone that meets her absolutely adores her. She is my 3 year old niece's best friend.















My big boy, Bruce Wayne, was born on my parents' farm. The family farm dog was not spayed and was accidentally left outside for a few hours at night (my folks would always bring her in for the night or whenever they were not outside with her). Low and behold the neighbour's dog came calling and that's how Bruce came into this world. After that incident, she was spayed as soon as the puppies were weaned. Bruce is the most loyal, well behaved dog I've ever had. He walked PERFECTLY on the leash since he was 3 months old. He once started to chase a squirrel, but as soon as I said his name, he stopped on a dime and came back to sit beside me. AT 3 MONTHS! His manners blow me away every time. He loves trotting beside me when I go biking.















Sowfi is not my dog, but I was volunteering at the vet clinic when she was brought in. She was hit by a car on a highway, and the car stopped to see what they hit, then kept driving. A friend of mine saw what happened and rushed her into the vet clinic. She was lucky to only have a cracked pelvis even though she apparently rolled a couple times under the vehicle. After further investigation, we noticed she was full of burrs, her one ear had been cut off and the tip of the other was also cut off (likely for fighting purposes). We also found out she was pregnant. We fixed her up and kept her at the clinic for about a week. No one came to claim her, and with her cut ears, we weren't too keen on finding her owners, so my friends adopted her and got her spayed (puppies had to be aborted since she wouldn't be able to carry them with a broken pelvis, let alone give birth). She is the sweetest little thing and loves to play with my dogs. She appears to be shy with men, so who knows what the poor girl went through before we found her, but now she happily goes romping through the snow when my friend's mom goes snowshoeing, or tags along on a run.














(this picture was taken by my friend who owns Sowfi now)


----------



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

Sowfi ... akita ... LOVE!! I feel terrible about what happened to her, but at least she's in good hands now. I love your dogs so much, Sathori! I find pugs adorable and Bruce Wayne looks like my friend's dog. He's a mutt and his name is Toshi. I'll attach some pictures of Toshi. I love how well behaved Bruce Wayne is. That's awesome! I like that you have him on a bike too.

tiffanylucky, you can upload the pictures to imgur or photobucket, or - if the photos are already uploaded somewhere - you can save them to your computer. Press the "go advanced" button and look at the bottom where it says "manage attachments". You'll be able to pick the photos there and upload them. If worse comes to worse, you can just post links and I can actually post the images here for you if you want.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Well the first one is Takoda. He is a 10 month old Malamute and a bit over 100lbs right now. 










Then we have my little Monty. He is a 5 year old Chihuahua and weighs 4lbs.










Yeah Monty has a purse fetish. He sees a purse and he must crawl into it.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

We have three beautiful dogs named Maggie,Ned & Pete.Pete is a black & tan Tibetan Terrier X and Ned & Maggie are both black with white markings and are Kelpie X Labradors.We adopted them all as puppies from the RSPCA.They are all such sweet special dogs.I love them more than anything. :BIGkissy::BIGkissy::BIGkissy:


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got a pair of Australian terriers that assist around the house, Kazimeras & Gustavus;










I had 3 up until about a month ago, Isabella was our foster turned family member, got her when she was 10, as dogs will do she got old, but she had the best retirement a dog could ask for;










20 pound terriers have no problem with snow, we've had enough this year;










Kaz with a face full;










No doubt Gus is the most photogenic;










Come winter I have terrier races, every dog is a winner!










Trying to do the math here, Kaz is 6, Gus is 5, Izzy was 14. My son who lives a half mile away has another, Bonham, he's 2;










Trying to get a pic of 4 terriers together is trying, this is about the best from one of the many terrier get togethers;










From the left, puppy Bonham, Kaz, Gus & Izzy.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Aww. My chihuahuas love to cuddle, mine always love to burry them selfs in a basket of clean warm laundry.


----------



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

Takoda is gorgeous! Monty is so funny.

I love the Australian Terriers! They're spotted tongues are so freakin' cute! Is it Gus with the spotted tongue? I'm trying to remember who's who. lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

tiffanylucky said:


> Aww. My chihuahuas love to cuddle, mine always love to burry them selfs in a basket of clean warm laundry.



Mine love trying to burrow into my waterbed. Or themselves


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

Such beautiful dogs!

This is our dog Buddy. He will be eleven years old this summer. When I was a child I was absolutely terrified of dogs of all sizes. I would instantly start crying and climbing up my mother. When I was about 9 two puppies showed up on our front porch. Cuddled up and sleeping in the corner covered in ticks and so dirty. We kept both for a little while but had to give one puppy away. Ever since these dogs came into our lives my fear went away. They were the sweetest and cutest things.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I had a Buddy.


----------



## Waking Buddha (Jan 3, 2014)

Aw really? We like to joke that everybody already knows his name. When we take him for walks at the park people will stop and say "Hey buddy!"


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

It was his given name - we got him at like 3 years old. Big 110 lb black lab.


----------



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

Adorable little chihuahuas, jaysee.

Waking Buddha, Buddy looks like he's doing well! I'm hoping that you'll have many more years with him. My friend had a rottweiler who lived to be 18 years old. My grandmother had a standard poodle who lived to be 21 years old. 

I've noticed something ... is it jsut me, or do a lot of people name male golden retrievers "Tucker"?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

http://m.nydailynews.com/1.1618084#bmb=1


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

My family has 2 Australian kelpies, Amber (the brown & tan) and Ebony (black & tan) who are going to be 10 years in May, they are sisters.

We bought them from a neighbor of a friend who had an oopsie litter. They are apparently "pure kelpie" but i suspect there is something else in them since they have shorter legs & floppy ears, any ideas!?

Amber has a hormonal imbalance & ages faster then her sister, hence why she looks so much more grey. She is also a nervous / anxious dog outside the home, which may or may not be health linked.
Ebony is more eager to please, smarter & more laid back outside the home, she is obsessed with tennis balls, she also LOVES to swim!
Ebony has an issue with her hip however where the socket is mishapen & so if we over exercise her she will limp around & be in pain. This is why we swim her because it puts less strain on her legs 

I love great danes, they are my all time favorite breed & will be the first dog i will be owning once we have a place suitable for a dog. I go to see them being shown every year!
They are an amazing breed, so jelous of you 



Amber:

She is great with small animals, i trust her very much with them!








Ebony:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Your girl Ebony reminds me very much of our previous dog Bree. We suspect she was a kelpie crossed with something (we got her from the RSPCA) as well, although we weren't 100% sure on what. 

I love kelpies. Hopefully in the future I have the time and finances to own a couple of them. I really love the red and red/tan ones.


----------



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

I can't believe I missed the other dogs on the first page! *facepalm*

Tribolite, Aroow and Lou are gorgeous! I've enver really seen any red border collies.

Jaysee, your chihuahuas are so adorable. I love the looks on their faces.

Quinn, I love your big lug. Great danes are still my favorite dogs. And yes, I consider myself lucky with Astro. She's still my girl.

LittleBettaFish, I love your german shepherds! Eos was an adorable puppy. Isn't it funny how some dogs can never get one good photo? What is it like to show dogs?

Ezzie, your kelpies are gorgeous! I love the cockatiel as well. I've always wanted one. My fiancee wants a sun conure though. Maybe we'll call it even and get a rainbow lorikeet. lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I apologise to anyone else that does conformation showing with their dogs on this forum, but personally I think it is absolutely crazy. Our dogs do specialist rather than all-breed shows, simply because you get more competition and you don't have to wear one of those weird suits. 

I told mum that I am happy to bike and help prep the two girls for shows. But no way in hell am I going to any more of them. I think it's very much an acquired taste!


----------



## ChargerDodge (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha, that's true. Hopefully you'll find something else that you like when it comes to dogs. Is it just showing that you do? Ever try something like obedience competitions?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have pretty bad social anxiety so I don't actually like performing in front of others/entering competitions. 

It's my mum that is interested in those sorts of things. I'm happy if my dogs know the basics, can be calm in the house and are trained enough to go for a walk in the park or around the streets without dislocating my arm.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

heres my weimaraner sadie,



shes about 7 i think and LOVES going to the barn (we have horses)



as you can see we love to torture her on her birthday



as you can see shes all wrapped up in my snuggie, her favorite blanket of course.



and finally here's her crashing my senior pictures a while back



but i LOVE your dane Charger. im moving soon and all i can think about is getting one.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's my little bro, Creeper!! Like from minecraft, not like a creep XD
He ran up to me and the bf one night when we were housesitting, and by the time we found the people he ran away from, they'd already gotten another designer dog...Also I found the same family's corgi several years ago. Such a crazy coincidence!! I think they're bad at dog keeping... 

Anyways, he's the best! Follows me around like, ya know, a puppy dog. Very dedicated and very eager to please. I was definitely not prepared for a little furry guy, but I feel so lucky to have found him. He's my little baby XD

We're thinking he's a beagle mix, but I have nooooo idea. Speckledey little tongue, so some chow somewhere, but who knows what else!

Precious little face








Takin a nap with his namesake


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Just thought I would share a fun video I did of Koda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF1kGwKOQhQ&feature=c4-overview&list=UUWSBWlxUpoNflAcb9ggDg4Q


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

My mother & I have rescued so many animals, including dogs, over the years. When I was a kid, we used to have a dalmatian and a mutt. They were so great. We moved a lot, though, and my father ended up taking them to a farm to live. Once we settled back down in WV, my mother was given the runt of a litter to care for & fell in love with her. She got to keep her and named her Ashes. She was so tiny and cute.  








As she grew up, she would have episodes where she would stumble around & constantly walk along the walls. The vet never had a chance to see this other than on video & with some research I figured she had a liver shunt. Ends up Ashes got out of her collar the very next day & someone brought her to the pound. That Friday we called our neighbors, friends, family...nobody had seen her. We called the pound & they said they had a puppy matching the description & that we could pick her up Tuesday, since they were about to close & they were closed on Monday for a holiday. We called them Tuesday morning to see what time we could pick her up & they told us she was put down due to a liver shunt & that we could come get her body or they'd throw it out for us. They were completely insensitive. I guess you'd have to be to work at a pound? It was heart breaking.

A month later, I went to a pet store near the college I attended. This place was disgusting. I was horrified. I called my mother in tears & told her about it. We ended up rescuing 2 dogs, complaining to the manager & I told a legislator I know about it. They eventually shut that place down. Nobody would tell me what happened to the animals. I fear I may have done them more harm than good & still think about it to this day. 

We still have our two rescues, though. Hannah is an English Springer Spaniel & Max is a West Highland White Terrier. They're part of the family & I don't know what we'd do without them. 
Since the day they met, they have been inseparable. They will chase each other around, play with each other, lick each other & nap together. There have been instances of Max being buried between Hannah & the couch where I worry he cannot breathe..lol. Max likes to 'mother' rescue kittens. He'll lay with them, play with them gently, lick them & let me know they're getting low on food. Hannah loves to go fourwheeling, play in snow, run & she thinks she's a lap dog. ^_^


















I love animals & love to see pictures. You all have some amazing, beauitful & adorable dogs!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## willertac (Jan 7, 2014)

Ah, where to begin.

My dog was found wandering the streets of the neighboring town by police officers. My dad and stepmom, working on their separate shifts, along with the other officers, walked and fed her. She was kept in a cage and was about a year old. The time came when she was to be put down. And the time came when "No more pets" was stepped on. So my step mom came to pick my sister and I up to go to my dad's house. When we arrived, in the doorway barking protectively at us, was my beautiful girl, Adama. She is a pitbull and she is the sweetest and most loyal thing I have ever known. she also thinks at times that she is a lap dog, yet she crushes us when she lays on us  . She is gentle and playful and magnificent.
The officers still have no idea why she was wandering, and have dropped it, as there are plenty others which need homes. In fact, we _had_ brought home another pitt, but she was mean to Adama, and was given to a friend of my Dad's. We only had her for a day, therefore had no name to give her.
(There's more to the story, but it would take up a whole page;-)) (lookie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2fOEZB1Fo4)

I love Adama!


----------



## Bugsieb63 (Mar 1, 2014)

In addition to my Bettas, I raise and show Shetland Sheepdogs. This weekend my 18 month old female Sheltie, Danika won the breed prize at the shows on both Saturday and Sunday. These were her first show wins and because they were fairly large shows, the 2 wins puts her just over 1/3 of the way to her AKC Championship.

here is a picture of Danika taken last fall at 1 year of age.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Man I can't imagine the work that goes into grooming those dogs - especially before a show. 

We just wash ours a couple of nights before, and then just run a brush and some product through them and they are done. 

Hopefully your girl continues to do well in the show ring.


----------



## Bugsieb63 (Mar 1, 2014)

Actually the grooming isn't too bad once you learn how and if you stay on top of it. For a pet Sheltie, you need to brush them right down to the skin about once a week. That and tonails and toothbrushing takes me about a half hour per dog.

For the show dogs, after a bath and cool air blow dry, the brush out and trimming plus product in the coat to make the ruff stand up like that takes me around 2 hours total.

That's nothing compared to say a show Poodle or an Old English Sheepdog, now that is crazy grooming.

The grooming is actually my favorite part of conformation showing, I'm a total klutz in the show ring. Agility is my favorite venue, but I was in a car accident and it destroyed my lower back, so I can't run, so no more agility.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

My parents black lab has a case of "happy tail". Apparently she cut the end of her tail on something and so when she wags her tail she casts blood splatter everywhere. She's got a bandage on the end of her tail now.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Aww, such beautiful dogs and wonderful stories!!  

I've got two, both were "pre-rescues", lol! Their mother showed up at the farm where I board my horse, and then she had puppies...and FIFTEEN puppies later...they were headed for the flea market, and from there to the pound.  In a rural area like this one...I'd almost think they'd be better off at the shelter.  

So, since there were SO MANY, I decided to see if I could supplement any of them with bottle feeding. Only one would go for it, a little black and white puff ball who was also the runtiest. Not for long! Very quickly he as fat as a little tick...but still stayed one of the smaller in terms of height...if not in weight, lol!  

If anyone has not bottle fed a puppy before...let's just say that you bond really, really quickly with a cute fuzzy little beast while you feed it daily.  So, needless to say, Chase came home.  

A few months later his brother, Benny, came home as well. He had originally been chosen by the farm owner to be kept as a barn and carriage show dog, then he got bigger...and bigger...and at 50lbs he was NOT the "small terrier" type that John was looking for. So, they gave me a call and said that if I wanted him, I needed to come and get him. That night. Because Benny was heading out in the morning. So, at nine pm on a bitterly cold Febuary night Benny loaded up for his very first car ride, and his very first time being in a house and came to live with us.  

At first Chase was NOT HAPPY, lol! He loved visiting Benny at the farm...but when he was suddenly required to share his house and his toys and his yard and his FAMILY...he was NOT so sure about that idea! Fortunately, Chase got over himself and Benny realized that living indoors was not a singularly terrifying ordeal, and they get along well.  

They have issues...due to some horrible neighbors and some off-leash dogs, they're both fear-aggressive towards strangers and other dogs, which makes my life a little difficult ("No, you can't pet them, I'm so sorry...they're afraid" and anytime I have people over they have to be banished to the back bedroom and my favorite is when they bark and howl like a pack of wolves from the front windows when ANYBODY walks by in the street in front of the house...), but we make it work.  They're worth it.  I figure we ended up together for a reason...and I'm willing to put up with them and their issues because they are truly wonderful dogs.  As long as you're in their "pack", lol!  

Chase (NOT a full size soccer ball, he loves these little ones I found at the grocery...both boys are about the size of Springer Spaniels, maybe a little shorter)









Benny  Who looks sweet and innocent...


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Chase sure looks interesting, Any idea of what breeds he is?

Amber had surgery a few days ago, had a fatty lump removed from her eyes and 2 moles removed from around her body, and what a good dog she is for not even touching her stitches once, Even the ones on her front leg are totally untouched 

We tried the cone of shame and it was just the world biggest drama, she was so depressed and anxious with it on, we trusted her not to lick or scratch and i guess she got the message


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh wow! Everyone's dogs are so beautiful. They are so lovely!!

I'm about to make a long post because my dogs are my life...

My very first dog was Honey, she was a Great Dane/Mastiff mix, I got her when I was 6 years old. I loved her so much, she was so sweet and loyal, though she was very protective--bit our neighbor once (not badly!) when he was in our backyard trying to fix something! When she was a puppy I rode her around in my Barbie jeep, lol! Then when she grew up I taught her a bunch of tricks.









That's a pic of her in her senior years. She started to get arthritis really bad and I would give her massages. About three years ago I was with her in the backyard when I noticed her paw had swollen up massively. We took her to the vet and they said it was probably cancer, and we had to let her go. I miss her still. RIP sweet girl.


When I was around 11 we were looking for another dog to add to the family and my mom found a Great Pyrenees mom & litter on Petfinder. Someone had left them on the road during the coldest night that year! My mom let me pick out a puppy, so I picked Duncan because he was pure white just like his mom.









Shortly after we got him he came down with parvo and almost died--I was so worried about him. Some of his litter mates died. But thankfully he pulled through, and now he is my giant baby! He's so well behaved, walks excellently on a leash even though I never taught him, is extremely gentle and is basically just a giant baby that wants to be petted all the time. He's recently become afraid of thunderstorms so if there's one at night he will jump into my bed with me! Here he is enjoying the snow day we had a few weeks ago.









He's recently become a food snatcher...he snatched two sandwiches last week! 


And finally, two years ago we decided to get another dog because after Honey passed, Duncan was the only one...which is when we adopted this little bean.









And she turned into a serious weirdo.










Her name is Piper. She's about 40 pounds, some sort of mutt, more active than we were used to with our previous giants haha. And she's just weird but I love her to death. We say she's part snake (she lays on her belly and crawls with her front legs), part mountain goat (she jumps on top of her doghouse and stands there), part pig (she snorts), and part mouse (she nibbles on you when she wants attention.) Her head is also too small for her body. Oh, and she can scale our 6ft privacy fence. So we're trying to figure out how to keep her in. My parents don't really like her but I have grown so close to her, I love her to death. Currently trying to train her to walk better on a leash and maybe to run alongside my bike. I'd like to get into agility, lol, she has so much energy and is great at jumping.

Anyway I don't want to ramble, it's really easy to when it comes to my dogs haha...I'll leave you with a few more pics though


----------



## Bugsieb63 (Mar 1, 2014)

They all are very lovely dogs.

For Piper's fence scaling issue - there is an easy modification that can be made to any fence - Google "fence roller bars" you will find many examples of how to build these. We put them on our fences last year because we live in an area with coyotes. It is an easy fix and pretty inexpensive.


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

Bugsieb63 said:


> They all are very lovely dogs.
> 
> For Piper's fence scaling issue - there is an easy modification that can be made to any fence - Google "fence roller bars" you will find many examples of how to build these. We put them on our fences last year because we live in an area with coyotes. It is an easy fix and pretty inexpensive.


I've heard of these but didn't know you could DIY! This is really helpful, thank you. My parents bought a stake & chain, which I hate  even if she will only be on it for short periods of time when they can't supervise her. She hates it, but it's better than her running off. Whenever I'm home I make sure to let her run around and play. I'll talk to my dad about the roller bars!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

ChargerDodge said:


> Sowfi ... akita ... LOVE!! I feel terrible about what happened to her, but at least she's in good hands now. I love your dogs so much, Sathori! I find pugs adorable and Bruce Wayne looks like my friend's dog. He's a mutt and his name is Toshi. I'll attach some pictures of Toshi. I love how well behaved Bruce Wayne is. That's awesome! I like that you have him on a bike too.


Thanks!! Toshi is adorable and I honestly believe mutts make ridiculously good looking dogs ;-)
Because of the pug in her, Harley makes the best "sick day" dog. She will sleep beside you ALL DAY if you're feeling sick. She never asks you to do anything for her, she does whatever you ask of her when you're sick.

I've been told that Sowfi is now warming up to my friend's dad. She is slowly making progress by greeting him and letting him pet her rather than cowering and shying away from him 

I am still very jealous of the fact that you have such gorgeous dogs. I'm a sucker for merle coats, and danes are my favourite breed <3 One day, I keep telling myself, one day... lol


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

I have two dogs. Biskits is a 8 1/2 yo schnauzer mix I got as a puppy. My freinds adopted a stray mutt and before they could get her spayed she went into heat and hooked up with the neighbors mini schnauzer. I meet the puppies when they were just a few days old and he was the first of the litter I picked up. 8 weeks later he was still there and just as eye catching. Been mine ever since, he's moved with me all over the US and even to Japan and back with me. He's super cute and super sweet, and you'd never know he was as old as he is. He just recently had surgery to have a couple tumors removed.

Our other dog is a standard poodle puppy who's about 11 weeks old. She's super silly and even though we just got her she's already a much loved part of the family. C:


----------



## nclnchls (Mar 18, 2014)

ZeesTyphoon said:


> I have two dogs. Biskits is a 8 1/2 yo schnauzer mix I got as a puppy. My freinds adopted a stray mutt and before they could get her spayed she went into heat and hooked up with the neighbors mini schnauzer. I meet the puppies when they were just a few days old and he was the first of the litter I picked up. 8 weeks later he was still there and just as eye catching. Been mine ever since, he's moved with me all over the US and even to Japan and back with me. He's super cute and super sweet, and you'd never know he was as old as he is. He just recently had surgery to have a couple tumors removed.
> 
> Our other dog is a standard poodle puppy who's about 11 weeks old. She's super silly and even though we just got her she's already a much loved part of the family. C:


Oh my goodness, they are so cute! Love Biskits's ears  and your poodle is adorable too!


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

nclnchls said:


> Oh my goodness, they are so cute! Love Biskits's ears  and your poodle is adorable too!


Thanks! I get a lot of comments on his years. Haha. I don't know if it's the long hair on them or that under all that hair one stands straight up and the other flops. But he's certainly a cutie pie. C:


----------



## KlutzyGal (Mar 31, 2014)

Aside from my Bettas, all of my pets are girls. I've been an avid animal lover all my life and have had dogs and/or cats for as long as I can remember. 

This is Juneau, my Pit Bull/Lab mix. I adopted - 'rescued' - her from a guy who was looking to find her and her littermates homes after being an unexpected "oops" litter. She'll be 3 in December and looooves to play; this is her after romping around in the snow a couple months ago.









This is Grace, my Toy Australian Shepherd. She just turned 9 on St. Patty's Day and is the oldest of my girls! I got her in 2005 as a high school graduation present. She's my little love bug. <3


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Aahhh the snow picture and the look on Juneau's face! I just wanna snuggle her haha.  They're adorable!


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

After over 9 years since my first dog, I'm finally getting another puppy.
I wasn't ready for a rottie then but after a lot of time researching and coordinating with my breeder, I finally found the best pup for me. Hope I raise him well.










PS. ...And hopefully, he gets along well with the older dog. ('w' )


----------



## totorothealmight (Mar 25, 2014)

*My Chessies!*

Hi! 

My name is Christine, and I have four Chesapeake Bay Retrievers: Dug, Dougal (receiving their K-9 good citizen certificates) with me in maroon and my trainer. Then there is Grimmy, and Fiona with her frisbee. They are the best dogs ever!!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

We no longer have any dogs as we had to put them down of old age. I really want another one since dogs are very important to me. Unfortunetly my mom is insistant that we cant get another one. Hopefully I can change her mind, I miss not having a dog in the house.
Anyways I wanted to share the dogs we had 

This is Clyde, a dalmation and lab mix. My parents had givin in and got him for my sister and brother though it was mostly my brothers dog. Im not really sure how long they had him before I was born but he was full grown. He was unfortunetly a grumpy dog who didn't like children, so I wasn't his favorite person lol. Acording to my parents when I would cry as a baby he would howl :lol:. But as I got older I didn't bother him anymore. Though he wasn't the most sociable dog I loved him and still miss him.








This is Sandy. We actually got her because Clyde didn't really like me haha. I think I got her very early in my elemtary school years. My sisters friend had found her walking on the streets (this part might be wrong I don't really remember exactly how it happened), and was taking care of her. Aperently she couldn't really keep her anymore so my parents asked me if I wanted a dog and of corse I said yes, so she eventually came home. To this day we still don't know what type of dog she is, as far as we know she was a mutt. I really miss her, I was really close to her and was heartbroken when we had to put her down. I still remember a long long time ago when both Clyde and Sandy slept in my room with me. They used to sleep together on a blanket by my bed. Then after we put Clyde down I used to have her come sleep on my bed with me though after awhile she started to sleep in front of my parents door instead.








These are some extra photos of them:


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

ChargerDodge said:


> I have a male and a female - a Great Dane and a Doberman Pinscher. Harvey is my blue merle Dane and Astro is my white Doberman.
> 
> I rescued Astro from the local pound on Sunday March 10th, 2013. She was scheduled to be euthanized on Monday morning at 9:00 am. I'm so lucky that I ran into her, because I fell in love. After having her for several months, I ran across a puppy on the side of the road. That's how Harvey entered the family. He was hit by a car, so his right shoulder was shattered. Thankfully it was able to be repaired and he's a happy, healthy, and energetic lover boy now. He's close to being his full size now, although he's still under a year old. I'm just so thankful to have these two in my life. I'm glad that I can provide them with good homes.
> 
> So, who else has dogs and what types? What's their story?


I love your Doberman, her eyes are gorgeous. I also love your great dane too


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2014)

This is my current furbaby, Sophie. She's a mutt. We have had her since about 2008. She was probably less than a year old at the time. She was a stray roaming around and we finally decided to give her a home after she would not stop digging through the trash. She is most definitely a handful and a half. She is just a big ole puppy who loves to chase anything that will run from her.


----------



## KatNDog292 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a 2-year-old sable-and-white Sheltie (Shetland Sheepdog). They look like mini collies. She's a friendly, sweet thing who absolutely LOVES to play. She playfights with the kitten all the time and stole a ball of yarn this morning! Trained the kitten to run to the door when somebody rings the bell LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

My dog died a few years ago. My dad found her wandering in the streets as a puppy. He knew who her mom was, due to the lack of golden retrievers on the island, and we also pretty sure her dad was a wolf. She was the sweetest dog you could ever know. She never bit anyone, and would let little kids ride her. she also loved watching Beatrix Potter. She also would rip aluminum tins to shreads when she wanted food. She could also destroy indestructible dog toys. R.I.P Chewdog.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

This is our chow/akita mix Shiloh bear. We got him at the local animal shelter in 2008 two years after our Norwegian elkhound passed away. He is about 10 or 12 years old. He is the sweetest dog in the world. These are a few pics of my aunts blue heeler mix Spanky who she found as a puppy. His tail was docked when she found him.


----------



## LeviArmstrong (Apr 28, 2014)

I have a saint bernard named Sophie. :3 She's a big playful dog, and we got her when she was just a puppy


----------



## Cara (Apr 27, 2014)

KlutzyGal said:


> Aside from my Bettas, all of my pets are girls. I've been an avid animal lover all my life and have had dogs and/or cats for as long as I can remember.
> 
> This is Juneau, my Pit Bull/Lab mix. I adopted - 'rescued' - her from a guy who was looking to find her and her littermates homes after being an unexpected "oops" litter. She'll be 3 in December and looooves to play; this is her after romping around in the snow a couple months ago.
> 
> ...


You dogs are definitely cuties! 

My inner dog person wants to clarify that there is no size variety in the australian shepherd though. The mini americans are cuties though.


----------

